# Mf8 Legend from lightake



## RayRay (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, im new to the forum and cubing and i am just wondering whether this cube on lightake; http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_MF8_Ball_Axis_Magic_Cube_Black-37219 is the Mf8 legend. Thanks


----------



## Godmil (Mar 31, 2011)

yep, that's the one.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 31, 2011)

Be warned that it will take over a month to reach you if you order from lightake. 
Cubedepot has it for $12 and has very fast shipping from the US.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 31, 2011)

Info about this cube:

"Small" size stickers (type F size) are still just a hair to big for these. You can get them lined up perfectly and not have any overlap, but I found it somewhat challenging. They have rounded edges similar to the F types, but they're also smaller. This makes for a very small overhang (hardly noticeable, plus it'll wear down once you use it a lot, but I can still tell )

Don't worry about putting springs between the center piece and the core (the ball). The springs are already inside the ball.

You're better off leaving the cube rather loose then after it's assembled tighten all sides evenly. I still haven't tensioned mine to equal tensions on all 6 sides yet (or on U/F/L/B since I'm opp neutral, I'd have U/D looser than the rest), but that's only because I'm lazy.

This cube is a very fast cube. You can get a great tps with if it you can control it. If you want to get used to fast cubes without dealing with the popping issue (once you've tensioned it properly), this is definitely a good cube to get used to that style with.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 31, 2011)

I just ordered cubesmith 4x4 stickers for this cube. It should be good, a little small, but still good.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 31, 2011)

All my Lightake orders arrive in less tham a week.


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 31, 2011)

i don't like it


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't either.


----------



## RayRay (Apr 1, 2011)

but i live in australia and lightake has free shipping so...


----------



## RayRay (Apr 1, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> i don't like it


 
Then what would you recommend for speedcubing; Lingyun, guhong, alpha 5?


----------



## Your Mother (Apr 1, 2011)

I love this cube, and its my main, but I think it just reminds me of how the GuHong I let someone borrow used to feel. Damn guy never gave it back. I forgot to get it from him in school, and that afternoon his parents got in a huge fight and split up, forcing him to move to New York with his mom. I'm friends with the guy though, and I know he's not just screwing me over. I told him to keep it anyway because right before he left I taught him to solve a 3x3. 

EDIT: How did I manage to write all of that out of "I love this cube."?


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 11, 2011)

I doubt I will use legend for speed cubing (as compared to a Guhong which allows me to 'cut loose'). It "feels" like it would pop if I exert more or go faster when turning.

I love it for its size. And when I got used to it, I kinda enjoyed using it (turning at a slightly slower pace).


----------



## Zubon (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like it 

I locks up and the S slice always gets out of alignment.


----------



## David0794 (Apr 11, 2011)

yep it locks up a lot...


----------



## ric d (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if it is just my Mf8 Legends cube or if it is all of them, but after a few months, the springs and screws got rusty and the cube slowed down. Also, when my cube popped, the whole center came off and it was a pain to put back on. Luckily for me a guy at a comp liked it and gave me his V-cube 2b for it. So apparently some people like it, but for me, worst speedcube I have ever bought.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 25, 2011)

ric d said:


> I'm not sure if it is just my Mf8 Legends cube or if it is all of them, but after a few months, the springs and screws got rusty and the cube slowed down. Also, when my cube popped, the whole center came off and it was a pain to put back on. Luckily for me a guy at a comp liked it and gave me his V-cube 2b for it. So apparently some people like it, but for me, worst speedcube I have ever bought.


 
Can you please stop bumping old threads?


----------

